# Returning from Covid LOA



## Needhelp101 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello everyone. Does anyone know how long it takes after a Covid LOA ends for my myTime to work. I am unable to see my schedule and it’s been a couple days. I am back to work only because of getting called from my store.I was just wondering how long it has been taking everyone else coming back from a LOA to be able to access myTime or if there’s anything I can do to speed up the process. Thank you


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jan 8, 2022)

LOA should end with the either 10 days or 14 days from your test result date. Your HR should’ve let you know how long the LOA is.
If it’s any earlier, you can’t go into the store. If it’s already past the amount of days, they’ve should’ve added your new shift to MyTime. You should have no problem viewing it on MyTime (it was down for evening so try again today) even while on Covid LOA.

If you still can’t view your schedule, call the store and ask for HR or the TL/ETL that gave the shift to you. Confirm the shift before showing up to work unnecessarily.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 8, 2022)

It takes A couple of days before you are live in again in MyTime after your LOA ends.  Call HR.


----------

